# First deer with the handgun!



## WD3 (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Gator89 (Oct 23, 2018)

That is one heckuva way to break the seal!

Great buck.


----------



## ugajay (Oct 23, 2018)

Might as well put the pistol up! Gonna be hard to beat that dandy buck!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2018)

WD3 said:


> View attachment 946760


My gosh!! Congratulations!!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 23, 2018)

You sure picked a fine deer to start with!
My first and only was a doe.
Congratulations


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Oct 23, 2018)

nice!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 23, 2018)

By gosh! That's the way to break the ice!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 23, 2018)

Xman that's a nice buck and a great handgun kill ! Be tough to top that one. Congratulations


----------



## DeucesWild (Oct 23, 2018)

That's a dandy!!!


----------



## NiteHunter (Oct 23, 2018)

Nice buck!


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 23, 2018)

Nice buck! Huge neck on that ole boy!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2018)

Jim Dandy buck !


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 23, 2018)

Dang, that's a good buck! congrats on the harvest. What caliber and load are you using?


----------



## bucktail bob (Oct 23, 2018)

Outstanding!
How far was the shot?


----------



## WD3 (Oct 23, 2018)

Silver Mallard said:


> Dang, that's a good buck! congrats on the harvest. What caliber and load are you using?


Its a 44, I bought the pistol in August and shot a few different rounds.  I took this deer with a 240grain JHP.  It did the job and the deer was down within ten yds.  Thank for the comments, I'm stoked!


----------



## WD3 (Oct 23, 2018)

bucktail bob said:


> Outstanding!
> How far was the shot?


He was at 25 yards, surprised he didn't feel my heart pounding!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 24, 2018)

Great Buck, Congrats!


----------



## furtaker (Oct 24, 2018)

Stud!


----------



## antharper (Oct 24, 2018)

Great buck for any weapon , congrats!


----------



## Dub (Oct 25, 2018)

Very nice !!!!!!


----------



## Rabun (Oct 29, 2018)

Wow...heck of a bruiser! Congratulations!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 29, 2018)

Thats really cool! Congrats


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 29, 2018)

Mighty fine!  Congratulations!


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 29, 2018)

Congrats to Ya on a "Nice" Handgun Kill!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Oct 29, 2018)

Congrats!  That’s a heck of a handgun buck!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Mercy


----------



## killerv (Oct 30, 2018)

heck yeah! congrats. Every year I say I'm gonna try it, just haven't.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2018)

Congratulations on such a fantastic accomplishment.  This is a super nice buck and getting it done with a handgun is awesome.  I'm really glad that you have included photos as well.  As others have stated, I also think that it will be hard to top this !!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 1, 2018)

antharper said:


> Great buck for any weapon , congrats!




^^^^^THIS!

what a great buck! CONGRATS!!


----------



## davidf (Nov 1, 2018)

congratulations that is a nice deer


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 23, 2018)

Great buck, congrats.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 24, 2018)

Dang. Awesome pistol buck. Still yet to accomplish handgun buck.


----------



## tgc (Nov 5, 2019)

Dang that’s nice!


----------



## Tom W. (Nov 5, 2019)

Probably gonna keep the rifle in the safe for the rest of the season now!


Beautiful deer!


----------



## Jason C (Nov 20, 2019)

Awesome congrats!!!!!


----------



## Putnambuck (Nov 22, 2019)

2018


----------



## Turpentine (Nov 22, 2019)

Congrats.
Bout time for a fix blade mate.


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 23, 2019)

Outstanding buck


----------

